#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-08
<swege> slash im username ist eh nicht erlaubt, richtig?
<encims> richtig
<encims> hoffe ich zumindest
<swege> /user/subscribe/NAME sähe auch blöd aus im vergleich zu /user/NAME/subscribe (musste .+ durch [^/]+ ersetzen, deshalb die kurze nachfrage)
<encims> richtig
<swege> {{ user|url('unsubscribe') }}  ruft nicht user.get_absolute_url mit action='unsubscribe' auf wie bei forum|url('unsubscribe')  ?
<swege> reicht das tatsächlich schon für den permission kram? http://bitbucket.org/soeren/inyoka-prod-stalking/changeset/7f2abe44a3ed
<swege> iwo muss das doch noch in die datenbank, aber im test klappts scheinbar so
<swege> reicht es so wie jetzt nur beim abonnieren an sich zu prüfen ob man die rechte dazu hat oder lieber nochmals vor jedem versenden einer nachricht?
<EnTeQuAk> nabend!
<swege> heyho EnTeQuAk
<swege> lust meine "stalking funktion" zu reviewen?
<EnTeQuAk> gleich
<EnTeQuAk> is die schon oben?
<swege> EnTeQuAk: http://bitbucket.org/soeren/inyoka-prod-stalking/overview
<EnTeQuAk> ich les noch fix feeds und mails und dann in 5 minuten geh ich das mal durch
<swege> siehe auch hier ein paar nachrichten vorher, da hab ich ein wenig mit mir selbst geredet
<EnTeQuAk> swege, 17:56 – warum nicht?
<EnTeQuAk> (user|url('unsubscribe'))
<swege> wüsste ich gerne
<swege> "print action" hat aber gezeigt dass da nach wie vor "show" ist
<EnTeQuAk> also im richtigen model bist du auch
<EnTeQuAk> wir haben ja 2x den user, einmal im forum (forum.compat) und im portal (portal.user)
<EnTeQuAk> weil django <-> SQLAlchemy
<swege> stimmt, da war was... mal durchsehen
<EnTeQuAk> swege, inyoka.forum.compat:SAUser und inyoka.portal.user:User
<EnTeQuAk> bei beiden musst du quasi immer exakt das selbe machen
<swege> okay, die "compat" datei hab ich bisher immer übersehen, mal sehen was ich da noch "nachrüsten" muss
<swege> in dem zug gleich eine frage zu hg, kann ich mir die änderungen an einer bestimmten datei seit revision x bis jetzt anzeigen lassen?
<tux21b> swege: hg diff -r <revnum>
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * e011f133f1e5:1733 inyoka/__init__.py: some small code cleanups
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * c4bf49c1f020:1734 inyoka/context.py: fixed documentation of inyoka.context.LocalProperty
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * edb8560406d7:1735 inyoka/context.py: added documentation for inyoka.context._lookup_object
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, zum treffen bist du da?
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 2445eba4a566:1736 inyoka/ (l10n/__init__.py dispatcher.py): small code and documentation cleanup in inyoka.dispatcher
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 8e2f714803a6:1737 inyoka/l10n/__init__.py: some small inyoka.l10n cleanups
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 3a05d18c9d0a:1738 inyoka/utils/imaging.py: don't raise NotImplementedError in inyoka.utils.imaging.BaseImage class
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 570cf9685b7a:1739 inyoka/utils/imaging.py: docstring for inyoka.utils.imaging.get_imaging_backend
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * a5e2de8a642d:1740 inyoka/utils/mail.py: clearified object names in inyoka.utils.mail
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 440b92be4849:1741 inyoka/utils/files.py: escape filename input in inyoka.utils.files:find_unused_filename
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * bd5d6e6c8654:1742 inyoka/utils/files.py: clearified some object names in inyoka.utils.file:find_unused_filename
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 3fb3489776d3:1743 inyoka/utils/decorators.py: docstring for inyoka.utils.decorators:abstract.wrapper
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * fdfff4c0f4d1:1744 inyoka/utils/feeds.py: use the applied endpoint name in inyoka.utils.feeds:atom_feed
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * e62a9e985088:1745 inyoka/utils/ (text.py colors.py): small cleanup in utils.text and fixed possibly undefined loop variable 'c' in utils.colors
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * d31a363bc3e2:1746 inyoka/utils/imaging.py: implement noop __init__ in inyoka.utils.image:BaseImage and call parent __init__ method properly in BaseImage implementations
<tux21b> und hg annotate ist hin und wieder auch ganz praktisch, da siehst du neben der datei eine spalte wo drinnen steht wann die zeile zuletzt geändert wurde
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: ja, deswegen bin ich hier :)
<EnTeQuAk> ok
<swege> gut, mal sehen ob sich hg diff noch auf einzelne dateien beschränken lässt
<tux21b> hab aber eh auch doodle angekreuzt ;)
<EnTeQuAk> ich hab leider nicht alles im kopf ;)
<EnTeQuAk> swege, ja
<EnTeQuAk> swege, einfach hg diff FILE
<swege> alles klar
<swege> ehm, scheint doch zu klappen, war wohl nicht ganz aufmerksam
<pid> nabend
<pid> wie bekomm ich denn jetzt unter arch inyoka wieder zum laufen? :/
 * EnTeQuAk bekommt flüssige augen… ein pid ;)
<pid> ^^
<MarkusH> nabend pid
<EnTeQuAk> pid, du bekommst inyoka wie immer unter arch zum laufen ;)
<tux21b> hi pid
<pid> EnTeQuAk: fab meckert bei mir nun aber über einen syntax-error
<EnTeQuAk> paste
<EnTeQuAk> pid, inyoka-ng oder prod?
<pid> ng
<EnTeQuAk> pid, dann musst du mit bootstrap dein venv neu bauen (vorher alles löschen)
<EnTeQuAk> in -ng bauen wir python nun direkt via bootstrap
<EnTeQuAk> und setzen python 2.7 vorraus
<pid> d.h. die dokumentation ist nicht mehr aktuell? ;)
<EnTeQuAk> doch, ist sie
<EnTeQuAk> pid, steht aber auch alles im forum (im inyoka-ng sammelthread)
<pid> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287997/
<EnTeQuAk> rofl, welche python version hast du?
<maix> moin
<EnTeQuAk> tach maix 
<EnTeQuAk> und schön uffe fresse bekommen?
<maix> nö
<EnTeQuAk> swege, ich review dein zeugs nachm treffen
<maix> also ich war ja nicht schottern, wir sind hier ja nicht unter uns :)
<maix> nur einer der mit mir verwandt oder verschwägert ist hat mir alles erzählt :P
<maix> und er war selber auch echt erstaunt dass er nix direkt abbekommen hat
<pid> EnTeQuAk: dank arch 3.1.. 2.7 ist aber auch drauf, weiß nur nicht, wie man das verwendet *duck*
<maix> aber er war schottern und es war richtig cool sagt er
<swege> EnTeQuAk: jup, hat ja zeit
<EnTeQuAk> pid, python2.7 bootstrap.py -r inyoka-ng/requirements.txt .
<EnTeQuAk> oh hey kamaze, lang nimmer gesehen
<EnTeQuAk> soooo
<EnTeQuAk> maix, swege, pid, tux21b, MarkusH: ping, treffen geht los
<MarkusH> pong
<swege> anwesend
<tux21b> pong
<EnTeQuAk> apollo hat per mail abgesagt, encbladexp hat mit arbeit zu tun
<EnTeQuAk> von daher sind alle anwesend
<EnTeQuAk> von mitsuhiko hab ich nen freischein, das er nur bei wichtigen dingen aktiviert werden möchte und ansonsten nen „enthalten” einnimmt :)
<tux21b> ostcar wollte doch auch noch dabei sein, oder?
<EnTeQuAk> kA, der is wohl noch beim Castor-Transport Demonstrieren
<MarkusH> kann nicht, ist im Wendland
<pid> EnTeQuAk: funktioniert nicht. sonst nachher noch mal weiter probieren, hab nun kein aktuelles inyoka vorliegen. gibt's noch die testversion im web?
<EnTeQuAk> nö
<maix> 2min
<EnTeQuAk> pid, definiere mal funktioniert nicht?
<pid> es kommt 0 ausgabe
<EnTeQuAk> hä?
<EnTeQuAk> pid, machen wir nachher, nachm treffen
<pid> jop, ok
<EnTeQuAk> maix, ?
<MarkusH> FYI: habe gerade -prod auf einem anderen system nochmal gecloned: Fügte 5018 Änderungssätze mit 10841 Änderungen zu 1366 Dateien hinzu
<maix> so
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, yea ;)
<EnTeQuAk> okay, dann leg ich los
<EnTeQuAk> ------------------------------- Agenda ------------------------------------------
<maix> ostcar ist wohl noch im wendland meinte toddy grade
<EnTeQuAk> 1. erstes Fazit unserer beiden Jünglinge über die Arbeit im Webteam (Probleme, Fragen, Vorschläge etc.)
<EnTeQuAk> 2. Besprechung, Aufklärung, Informationsrunde über Planungen rund um das neue Serverteam
<EnTeQuAk> hat noch jemand was?
<kamaze> 3. ???????
<EnTeQuAk> achso, 3. … schiebe ich als 2. rein – Aktivitätsprüfung
<maix> aktueller stand so?
<kamaze> 4. Profit!
<MarkusH> eine Kleinigkeit am Ende
<EnTeQuAk> kamaze, das ist hier Webteamtreffen, ich wäre dir verbunden wenn du eine lesende Rolle einnimmst ;)
<EnTeQuAk> okay
<EnTeQuAk> fangen wir mit 1. an
<EnTeQuAk> swege, MarkusH sind ja unseren neuen Jünglinge (wenn ihr so nicht genannt werden wollt, sagt nur bescheid… ;))
<EnTeQuAk> swege, MarkusH: Ich finds erstmal klasse wie engagiert ihr seit und wie gut ihr euch eingearbeitet habt
<EnTeQuAk> wie fandet ihr eure erste Zeit so?
<MarkusH> nacheinander: swege, du zu erst?
<EnTeQuAk> schwierig, gibts unklarheiten, was kann man als „Mentor” besser machen?
<swege> ich überlege gerade noch, fang ruhig an :)
<MarkusH> ok
<swege> oder wir reden durcheinander wenn du nichts dagegen hast
<MarkusH> ich war froh, dass ich zuvor eine Aufgabe bekommen habe
<MarkusH> swege: ok
<MarkusH> so konnte ich mir die Anforderungen etwas ansehen.
<MarkusH> ich beneide euch, wie ihr bei -ng die Dokumentation bisher so habt durchhalten können. so war es für mich sehr angenehm in die einzelnen Themengebiete einzusteigen
<maix> @engariert: full ACK
<maix> *g
<swege> ich hatte bisher ja noch nie in projekten mitgearbeitet, vergleichen kann ichs also sowieso nicht :) aber bei fragen hat man hier immer einen ansprechpartner mit guten antworten gehabt, danke für das beantworten dieser :)
<MarkusH> die "fehlende" doku bei -prod mach die Einarbeitung so natürlicht etwas schwerer
<MarkusH> aber dennoch muss ich sagen, dass beide projekte sehr gut strukturiert sind: +1
<EnTeQuAk> danke :)
<MarkusH> die Reaktionen auf Fragen und Probleme sind, wie swege gerade schrieb, immer sehr schnell und verständlich
<tux21b> und jetzt weniger feedback übers projekt sondern wie es euch dabei geht? :)
<swege> was mich etwas gewundert hat war wie schnell man tatsächlich hier mitmachen kann, hätte nicht gedacht dass man mit so wenig erfahrung soviel vertrauen von euch, bzw dir, Ente, bekommt!
<maix> das ist schön zu hören dass die dokumentiererei euch hilft
<MarkusH> tux21b: das hängt zusammen
<EnTeQuAk> ich überlege grad, swege: hattest du auch ne aufgabe von mir bekommen oder hatte ich nur bei dir meine zusammenarbeit mit dir in die schale geworfen? :)
<swege> wüsste nicht ob ich wildfremden menschen zugang zu einem "privaten" projekt geben könnte, vielen dank für das vertrauen in markus und mich!
<MarkusH> es macht super viel spaß mitzuarbeiten
<MarkusH> swege: +9
<MarkusH> Danke.
<maix> naja, es ist ja nicht privat in dem sinne, es ist halt nur nicht richtig offen :)
<MarkusH> maix: :)
<EnTeQuAk> okay, ich sage mal so.  Wir versuchen uns ja schon lange zu öffnen und wenn ihr mal `hg churn` oder so angeworfen habt oder logs durchstöbert habt werdet ihr auch einige Namen sehen die nicht oder noch nie im Webteam waren
<MarkusH> vllt. an der Stelle eine Meinung zu Inyoka und OSS
<EnTeQuAk> gern
<MarkusH> generell: Inyoka *muss* open source werden, *aber nicht mit -prod*
<MarkusH> -ng sollte mMn, vllt. sogar noch vor Optimierungen, dann wenn die generellen Funktionen laufen, an die Öffentlichkeit gehen
<maix> jo so in der art wollen wir das glaub ich alle :)
<EnTeQuAk> imho braucht -ng nur noch mein ACL-System und dann sehe ich gar nichts mehr was fehlt um es offen zu legen
<EnTeQuAk> aber gut, da kann man vllt. nen komplettes treffen mit füllen :)
<MarkusH> so wie ich Trac und Forum die letzten Wochen gelesen und zu nutzen geschäftzt habe, wäre das eine sehr einfache Möglichkeit, um Fehler zu finden, und diese einzupflegen
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: ja
<swege> jap, noch ein paar fundamentalisten ausm forum einladen und wir können eine ganze nacht diskutieren :D
<MarkusH> vllt. beim Inyoka-Hackfest #1
<EnTeQuAk> genau
<MarkusH> vllt. dazu später nochmal
<MarkusH> mir kommt da gerade eine Idee :)
<EnTeQuAk> wie kommt ihr so mit dem Team klar?
<EnTeQuAk> Gibts da Probleme?
<MarkusH> bisher nicht
<MarkusH> die kommen noch :-P
<MarkusH> nein,
<EnTeQuAk> hehe
<swege> ich komme bisher auch mit jedem klar
<EnTeQuAk> okay, wie ich ganz am Anfang schon gesagt habe wenn was is einfach mich pingen, PN, E-Mail Telefon whatever… 
<MarkusH> alle sind hilfsbereit, auch (größere) Fehler werden behoben
<MarkusH> ich denke nur gerade an meinen 2. HEAD zu Beginn
<EnTeQuAk> dafür sind wir menschen, fragen ist menschlich und fehler machen gehört da auch dazu :)
<MarkusH> bisher alles bestens
 * EnTeQuAk liebt das Motto von ubuntuusers.de
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: stimmt
<EnTeQuAk> supi, freut mich zu hören
<swege> jap, schön dass das motto so gut durchgezogen wird
<MarkusH> *verdutzt-in-die-runde-schau* Motto ?
<MarkusH> irgendwas verpasst
<swege> http://ubuntuusers.de
<swege> siehe logo :D
<MarkusH> omg
<MarkusH> lol
<MarkusH> gar nicht aufgefallen :-D
<EnTeQuAk> Grundlegend fand ich auch dne Weg den wir bei euch gegangen sind Vorbildlich, also erst 2 Wochen Probezeit bevor ihr Zugriff auf Interne Foren usw bekommt
<maix> jup das war gut
<EnTeQuAk> auch mit der Aufgabe vorab bei Markus fand ich gut, müssten wir vllt. weiter durchziehen bei anderen Bewerbungen
<EnTeQuAk> damit haben wir ja einen Klugscheißer bereits abgeschmettert ;)
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: zwei mal +1
<swege> aufgabe, da muss ich auch gerade überlegen... war das die mit dem (X)HTML?
<EnTeQuAk> ne
<swege> *verwirrt*
<EnTeQuAk> ich glaube swege haben wir keine aufgabe gegeben
<maix> das sollten wir so beibehalten, damit sparen wir uns sowas wie mit dingens, der kaum was gemacht hat
<swege> dafür hab ich was per mailingliste gemeldet :)
<EnTeQuAk> swege, wir haben MarkusH vorab ne kleine Aufnahmeprüfung „Schreibe nen TODO-Listen System in Python mit Hilfe von…” gegeben
<MarkusH> swege: ich musste eine ToDo-App entwickeln
<MarkusH> auf basis von Django, oder SQLAlchemy und Jinja2 etc
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, eine Frage noch: Du hattest vorher echt noch nichts mit Python am Hut?
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: nichts großes
<swege> klingt sehr sinnvoll, wäre ich auch dafür das zur regel zu machen
<MarkusH> wie in der Bewerbung geschrieben: 2 kleinere Projekte in der Firma
<maix> python ist halt cool :)
<EnTeQuAk> dann respekt, ich hab viel länger gebraucht um laufen zu lernen :)
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: danke. liegt glaube ich aber auch daran, dass ich halt pascal, delphi, php, c, java alles schonmal gemacht habe
<EnTeQuAk> okay, daran müsst ihr euch auch gewöhnen: ich vergesse gerne dinge die ich als nicht mehr wichtig erachte ;)
<EnTeQuAk> also wundert euch nicht wenn ich 2-3x frage :D
 * swege hat damit auch erst kurz vor "nathive" angefangen
 * maix auch erst hier im webteam
<swege> also auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig viel erfahrung
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: nP
<EnTeQuAk> guuut, um das jetzt nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen: Alle sind glücklich und froh
<swege> +1
<MarkusH> +2
<EnTeQuAk> die internen Wikiseiten für Einsteiger usw. habt ihr denke ich durchgelesen
<MarkusH> ja
<EnTeQuAk> da steht afaik auch alles mit Abwesenheitsthread usw. drinne
<swege> ich hab sie ja sogar korrigiert, als beweis *g*
<EnTeQuAk> :D
<EnTeQuAk> auf Team-DE seit ihr beide mitlerweile auch frei geschaltet?
<swege> manche melden sich auch für zwei tage abwesend, das ist aber für einen so kurzen zeitraum nicht wirklich notwendig, oder?
<swege> ja
<MarkusH> ja
<EnTeQuAk> imho gillt für mich als „Abwesend” ab einer Woche
<MarkusH> gut
<EnTeQuAk> wenn ihr ne woche weg seit und sagt später „ich war weg” reiß ich auch niemandem den Kopf ab
<EnTeQuAk> Real-Life geht vor
<EnTeQuAk> ganz einfach
<MarkusH> gut
<EnTeQuAk> dann möchte ich jetzt zu Punkt 2 kommen, aktuelle Aktivität im Webteam, ggf. Aussichten der einzelnen
<tux21b> brb (2min) :D
<EnTeQuAk> also jeder mal jetzt ne kleine Aussage bitte wie er meint Zeitlich zur Zeit und in nächster Zeit zu haben
<EnTeQuAk> ich fange mal an, ich bin grundsätzlich immer da ab Donnerstag halt wieder Tagsüber auf Arbeit (oftmals dann als EnTeQuAk-Work anzutreffen).  Ggf bald neuen Job dann viel mehr Zeit und joa… 
<MarkusH> nächste Woche hab ich eine Klausur (Java) werde also bis dahin, wenn überhaupt, in den Vorlesungen online sein. Danach wieder regelmäßig. 
<maix> ich bin grade ziemlich eingespannt mit uni, 
<maix> ...
<swege> bis zum 14.12. stehen bei mir auch noch einige klausuren an, wäre wohl besser wenn ich nicht all zu viel an inyoka bastel
<pid> hab  meine diplomprüfungen hinter mir, also jetzt wieder zeit :)
<EnTeQuAk> pid, positiv abgeschlossen?
<pid> die letzte nur 'ne 2 ;)
<tux21b> re
<EnTeQuAk> egal, Glückwunsch :)
<maix> und hab noch weniger zeit (im gegensatz zu früher, das war mehr so das gefühl keine zeit zu haben weil das internet mich abgelenkt hat; jetzt komm ich zt nicht mal mehr jeden tag zum emails lesen), ich will aber eigentlich noch an inyoka was machen
<MarkusH> Glückwunsch
<pid> lief also ganz gut, danke :)
<maix> zwei ist doch gut, glückwunsch :)
<EnTeQuAk> maix, dann melde dich doch einfach als abwesend und dann kümmer dich erstmal nur um die Uni
<EnTeQuAk> sodass du dort erstmal klares Licht siehst
<maix> ich guck grade dass ich zumindest im forum auf dem laufenden bleib und mach gelegentlich was an prod
<maix> ne - dann komm ich nie mehr rein glaub ich
<MarkusH> dann zieh ich meinen Punkt vom Ende jetzt nach hier: ich werde von August bis November (in etwa) im Ausland sein, und kann daher keinerlei Infos geben, wie es dann bei mir aussieht
<EnTeQuAk> wie Florian bereits in der Mail geschrieben hat und ohne böse klingen zu wollen bist du als Co-TL eh ziemlich inaktiv
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, äähm, reden wir von 2010 oder 2011?
<maix> es ist auch nicht so dass ich vom inhalt total überfordert bin, das ist nur ein teil, es ist auch das drumrum, sind auch so viele leute mit denen man mal was trinken geht, das will ich ja auch nicht lassen
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: 2011 :D
<EnTeQuAk> oh
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch total egal :D
<MarkusH> ich habe die Tage schon den Weihnachtsurlaub für 2011 einreichen müssen
<maix> jo, das mit dem tl ist mist so, da tret ich auch nicht mehr an
<tux21b> zeit hab ich grundsätzlich (wenn natürlich jetzt auch nicht übermäßig), aber wie schon mehrmals angesprochen bin ich derzeit mit der entwicklung etwas unzufrieden. den aktuellen inyoka-ng stand habe ich mir in den letzten wochen angeschaut, und ich bin zu dem entschluss gekommen nichts bei -ng mehr zu machen. bei inyoka-prod stört mich der feature-freeze und die regel mit "nicht zuviel ändern"...
<EnTeQuAk> maix, okay. Wahlen stehen ja dann bald vor der Tür
<maix> genau
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, können wir den ersten punkt (was stört dich an -ng) hinten dran hängen? Ich will gerne wissen was genau
<EnTeQuAk> und bei -prod ist der feature-freeze schon lange aufgehoben
<maix> aber es dürfte ab jetzt auch ein bisschen besser aussehen, der anfangskram ist vorbei, der castor auch, mal sehen.
<pid> maix, hast du da grad angefangen?
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, das wir in -prod wieder gas geben hast du doch auf der Ubucon schon gemerkt?
<maix> jo
<tux21b> was mich bei -ng stört können wir gerne nachher besprechen (dauert aber wohl länger, da gibts nämlich einiges *g*). aber wie schaut es mit der zukunft von -prod aus? also auch langfristig?
<EnTeQuAk> so besoffen warst du ja dann doch nicht :-)
<tux21b> hä? ;D
<EnTeQuAk> -prod werden wir langfristig nicht los, punkt
<EnTeQuAk> also müssen wir es warten, neue dinge dort auch einbauen etc pp
<EnTeQuAk> auch Dokumentation müssen wir in -prod noch verbessern
<EnTeQuAk> hillft nichts, muss gemacht werde
<EnTeQuAk> n
<pid> maix, dann hat sich dein zeitplan ja vermutlich auch im laufe des semesters eingespielt und du siehst, wie viel platz noch ist
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: aber wozu dann überhaupt -ng? jetzt nur mehr als »spielwiese«?
<EnTeQuAk> schmeißen wir nach hinten?
<EnTeQuAk> ich will erstmal das serverkrams machen fix
<tux21b> gut, ok
<EnTeQuAk> Aktivität haben wir erstmal soweit
<EnTeQuAk> apollo und encbladexp trage ich dann nach
<EnTeQuAk> mitsuhiko ist unser ständig anwesender geist und wird (auf eigenen wunsch) von mir auch nciht gefeuert
<maix> pid: ne eingespielt ists noch nicht richtig
<EnTeQuAk> okay, dann der nächste Punkt: Zukunft des Serverteams
<maix> EnTeQuAk: "trage ich dann nach" heißt?
<EnTeQuAk> maix, ich fasse alles zusammen im forum
<EnTeQuAk> und wiki
<maix> k
<EnTeQuAk> Wie ihr alle hoffentlich mitbekommen habt gibt es weitreichende Planungen um die Struktur des Serverteams zu ändern
<EnTeQuAk> für swege und MarkusH vllt noch kurz
<EnTeQuAk> bisher läuft ubuntuusers.de zusammen mit einigen europäischen Ubuntu-Commities auf einem Servercluster bei noris
<EnTeQuAk> das Serverteam, welches das ganze betreut besteht oder bestand aus Franzosen, einem … Amerikaner und mehreren deutschen
<EnTeQuAk> exakt *alle* aus dem damaligen Team sind aktuell inaktiv, das derzeitige Serverteam besteht offiziell aus apollo13 
<MarkusH> ohh
<EnTeQuAk> somit seht ihr die Dringlichkeit und worum es geht
<EnTeQuAk> was nun aus den Planungen wird usw. fasse ich morgen in Ruhe nochmal zusammen.  einen Sammelthread mit ersten Infos dazu habe ich bereits erstellt
<MarkusH> gut
<EnTeQuAk> offiziell ins neue Serverteam kommt wohl nur kurzzeitig apollo13 und langfristig encbladexp, sonst keiner aus dem Webteam.  Ich diskutiere als Teamleiter noch mit
<EnTeQuAk> das heißt wir reporten an euch über das Forum
<EnTeQuAk> gibt es dazu erstmal fragen?
<MarkusH> gut
<EnTeQuAk> (von allen)
<pid> sind da denn noch andere leute, die (aktiv) mitmachen oder seid ihr da alleine?
<MarkusH> ich warte erstmal die Zusammenfassung der Planung ab, da dürften dann einige Fragen geklärt werden
<EnTeQuAk> pid, es sind einige aus dem ubuntu deutschland e.V und ein Arbeitskollege von Dirk Deimecke (Vorstand ubuntu deutschland e.V und „Lux” im Forum, ex PL)
<pid> keine franzosen mehr ;)
<EnTeQuAk> sind 6 Leute wen nich mich nicht verschätzt habe
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #197 (Horizontale Linien in Wiki-Artikeln) created <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/197>
<EnTeQuAk> nein, wir planen erstmal nur die deutschen services
<maix> öhm ich weiß von 4
<EnTeQuAk> später machen wir uns gedanken um andere
<pid> auf jeden fall schon mal besser als 1 aktiver
<EnTeQuAk> maix, achso, ja direkt im Serverteam sind 4
<maix> die zwei die wir mit rein tun wollen hab ich mal nicht dazugezählt :)
<EnTeQuAk> okay, dann haben wir die TODO Liste abgearbetet
<EnTeQuAk> Danke :)
<EnTeQuAk> und nun… zu dir tux21b 
<EnTeQuAk> leg los
<EnTeQuAk> ich habe von dir bisher nur gehört das du unzufrieden bist aber noch nie warum
<tux21b> gut, treffen grundsätzlich vorbei? :)
<EnTeQuAk> ja
<apollo13> moinz
<MarkusH> hallo apollo13
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, vorbei ;)
<apollo13> *gg*
<EnTeQuAk> aber tux will jetz über -ng lästern
<apollo13> nur zu
<tux21b> gut. also, ich hab mir inyoka-ng angeschaut. inyoka-prod braucht jetzt beim 1ten request etwa 5sec am eee, danach gehts (etwa 0.5 per request). inyoka-ng ist gefühlt etwa um den faktor 10 langsamer...
 * EnTeQuAk sagt dazu jetzt gar nichts
<tux21b> natürlich ist das jetzt nicht das einzige kriterium, aber mir kommt inyoka-ng extremer wie ein jboss vor (und der läuft sogar noch relativ gut am eee). und imho ist python nicht geeignet für so große projekte
<tux21b> wobei das projekt jetzt nicht wegen den anforderungen (wiki, forum, etc, ) groß ist sondern weil es meiner meinung nach wieder überdesigned ist (ähnlich wie pocoo)
<tux21b> letzte woche oder so hab ich auch mal probeweiße ein wiki das auf der sharding extension von sqlalchemy aufbaut programmiert (war nur ein experiment)
<tux21b> angefangen hab ich damit inyoka-ng etwas umzuschreiben, bis ich dann alles von -ng verworfen hab, weil ich eigentlich nichts davon brauchen hab können :/
<tux21b> also, imho wird inyoka-ng auch in langfristig nie -prod ablösen können (auf grund wie es designed bzw implementiert ist)
<EnTeQuAk> okay, kannst du dann bitte auch genau nennen wo dein Problem liegt?
<tux21b> apollo13 sieht es afaik als »spielwiese« an, was imho auch zutrifft
<EnTeQuAk> denn ich habe beim Design schon darauf geachtet das wir keine API-Wüste haben
<EnTeQuAk> es gibt keine Magie wie bei pocoo
<EnTeQuAk> und auch weniger komponenten krams wie bei trac
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: das was bisher programmmiert wurde ist ein nettes framework, aber hat nichts mit den anforderungen zutun (wiki, forum, etc.) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwann effizient laufen wird
<apollo13> yeah, grundsatzdiskussionen wieder mal
<tux21b> und die api-wüste die wir bei inyoka-ng vermeiden haben wir imho bei den dependencies von  -ng wieder bei den ganzen  0.0.1 libraries ;)
<tux21b> ne, aber der punkt ist, dass bei inyoka-ng imho nicht das wiki/forum/etc im vodergrund steht sondern "alles andere"
<apollo13> dependency mäßig ist ng echt der hammer :)
<tux21b> jo, und der ram verbrauch erst ;)
<apollo13> nunja ram ist billig
<EnTeQuAk> mir vergeht grad die lust…
<apollo13> und btw nicht mal armin bekommt zine performant hin, was erwartest du dann^^
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, kannst du mal konkret werden bitte?
<tux21b> apollo13: joa, aber das laden dauert imho auch ewig, was sich zum teil wieder im durchsatz bemerkbar macht
<EnTeQuAk> beewee hat z.B. kein Problem gehabt auf inyoka-ng ein shop aufzubauen
<apollo13> rennt der schon?
<EnTeQuAk> ja
<EnTeQuAk> ab Dezember auch öffentlich
<apollo13> bin gespannt was passiert wenn der google bot vorbei schaut
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: ich bezweifle nicht dass es nicht möglich ist mit -ng ein forum/wiki/was weis ich zu programmieren, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass man mit -ng ein forum/wiki/... programmieren kann was ubuntuusers.de ablösen kann
<EnTeQuAk> <EnTeQuAk> tux21b, kannst du mal konkret werden bitte?
<tux21b> ich hab meine punkte schon gesagt. dependency-wüste, overdesigned, python eignet sich imho nicht für so einen java-artigen programmierstil, alles was bisher geschrieben wurde hat nichts mit den anforderungen zu tun
<EnTeQuAk> okay, dann habe ich also deiner Meinung kompletten scheiß gebaut
<tux21b> und es läuft (meiner meinung nach) nicht performant genug um damit so etwas wie ubuntuusers.de betreiben zu können
<EnTeQuAk> ich scheiß auf performance!
<EnTeQuAk> besonders im aktuellen stadium
<apollo13> jupp, das siehst eh erst im life betrieb
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: es ist nun einmal meine meinung. apollo sieht es auch als spielwiese an, und ich stimme dem zu
<apollo13> tux21b: spielwiese für neue dinge, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich es als fail ansehe
<apollo13> wenngleich ich aktuell keine zeit dafür hab :/
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, du würdest also inyoka-prod komplett einzeln weiterführen sozusagen und -ng einstampfen
<EnTeQuAk> -ng ist geplant als opensource release
<tux21b> jain. ich weiß eben nicht wie es weitergehen soll, und drum tu ich gar nichts :/
<tux21b> (wobei ich aber eigentlich gern was tun würde)
<EnTeQuAk> ah okay, schön.
<apollo13> tux21b: an -prod kannst du definitiv was tun
<apollo13> das stirbt sicher nicht so schnell
<tux21b> jo. die frage ist ob man bei -prod bei kleinen bug-fixes etc bleibt, oder ob man da auch "größere veränderungen" macht
<apollo13> tux21b: liest du eigentlich mit?
<tux21b> ja
<EnTeQuAk> du hast die letzten monate total verschlafen oder?
<apollo13> tux21b: ich mein das treffen jetzt
<swege> tux21b: siehe oben, "feature freeze ist schon lange vorbei"
<tux21b> ja, das hab ich schon gelesen
<apollo13> ente hat schon vor was weiß ich (keine timestamps) wie vielen minuten gesagt, dass das ganz normal entwickelt wird
<apollo13> was soll dann: <tux21b> jo. die frage ist ob man bei -prod bei kleinen bug-fixes etc bleibt, oder ob man da auch "größere veränderungen" macht
<apollo13> das widerspricht sich
<tux21b> aber z.b. glaube ich dass es im  wiki effizienter wäre page + revision durch page  und page_history auszutauschen. das würde dann aber eigentlich auch einen kompletten rewrite der wiki-models bedeutet + komplette neukonvertierung des wikis
<tux21b> die frage ist, wollen wir solche sachen in -prod auch noch zu lassen?
<apollo13> tux21b: mit tests gerne :þ
<tux21b> (jetzt einmal generell)
<tux21b> jo natürlich
<EnTeQuAk> ich habe nichts dagegen wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht
<EnTeQuAk> also komplett neu schreiben vom wiki finde ich schon arg
<tux21b> d.h. dass wir versuchen bei -prod nach und nach auf die schönheit von -ng zu kommen?
<maix> was meinst du mit page + page_history?
<EnTeQuAk> wäre nicht meine Vision
<EnTeQuAk> ich würde -prod fitt machen damit wir damit ohne Probleme weitere Jahre arbeiten können
<EnTeQuAk> und nebenbei Inyoka-NG als Communiy-Projekt entwickeln
<EnTeQuAk> und gucken was sich daraus entwickelt
<tux21b> maix: eine page table wo die aktuelle revision etc drinnen ist (d.h. keine joins mehr) und eine history table wo nur alte revisions drinnen sind (die eh relativ selten gebraucht wird)
<maix> mh
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, so wie in apollo seinem fork?
<tux21b> aber ich will jetzt eigentlich nicht direkt über die konkreten veränderungen reden
<maix> ist ein join wo die gesuchte id ja eh in page direkt drin steht so teuer?
<EnTeQuAk> unnötige joins sind immer teuer
<tux21b> maix: wiki/object_list im cache mit 10mb / request ist ein resultat davon...
<MarkusH> maix: bei einem Aufruf eher nein, aber bei der Last von uu.de schon
<apollo13> aber da sind aktuell andere probleme größer (eg die 100 requests auf __image)
<apollo13> tux21b: wiki/object_list wirst du __nie__ los
<tux21b> doch, imho schon
<tux21b> apollo13: was hat es mit __image genau auf sich?
<apollo13> tux21b: nix, es ist pro bild ein request
<tux21b> werd ich mir mal näher anschauen
<apollo13> tux21b: siehe mein mail auf webteam-de 
<apollo13> tux21b: nein so simpel ist es nicht, Page.exists verwendet das exzessiv (eg alle links in der page checken ob sie in der liste sind und werden dann entsprechend dargestellt)
<apollo13> die links alle zusammenklauben und die db querien wäre ne möglichkeit aber wohl aufwändig
<EnTeQuAk> (@object_list)
<tux21b> aber wie tun wir jetzt weiter? streben wir ein sauberes -prod dass auch mal als OSS veröffentlicht werden kann an, oder wollen wir damit nur "irgendwie über die runden kommen" bis vllt mal -ng fertig wird?
<apollo13> tux21b: ersteres, allerdings ohne dem oss ziel (zumindest hier nicht)
<EnTeQuAk> sauberes prod ohne oss, ng mit oss und als zukunftsidee
<tux21b> laut ente aber eher zweiteres, oder?
<EnTeQuAk> so ist es wie es in den letzten meetings abgesprochen wurde
<tux21b> naja, ich persönlich kann mir nur ersteres vorstellen (zumindest bei meinem aktuellen eindruck von -ng)
<tux21b> somit verfolgen jetzt  mehrere leute im team andere ziele... :/
<apollo13> tux21b: ich verfolge das ng ziel nicht, weil ich keine zeit dafür habe, drum rede ich auch nur von prod
<apollo13> aber was prod betrifft verfolgen ente und ich das gleiche
<EnTeQuAk> anscheinend tu ich das nicht
<apollo13> <EnTeQuAk> sauberes prod ohne oss
<EnTeQuAk> jo
<apollo13> eben, das ist ja auch mein ziel
<tux21b> aber imho stehen die ziele sauberes prod und tolles -ng irgendwie im wiederspruch, weil ich kann nur entweder da oder da mithelfen
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, ich werde prod nicht als oss veröffentlichen, punkt.  Okay, ich habe ganz ehrlich auch nicht vor nochmal Webteamleiter zu spielen
 * maix auch, wobei ich wenn ich mal was großes umbaue das in ng tue
<tux21b> (und beides nur halb machen bringt imho nichts)
<maix> in prod also eher nur kleine/mittlere änderungen mach
<apollo13> maix: wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wäre ;)
<maix> ja, das wäre toll
<EnTeQuAk> okaaaay, also fangen wir wieder im Kindergarten an und diskutieren ein zweiunddreißigtausendmalstes was wir eigendlich wollen
<apollo13> ja
<MarkusH> :q
<MarkusH> ups
<apollo13> und das ergebnis wird das gleiche wie eh und je sein, ente und ich machen weiter, teile des rests tun wie eh und je nix und jammern
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: sry, ich weiß wir haben das schon oft besprochen. ich hab anfangs auch viel von -ng gehalten, dann war ich lang nicht da und jetzt bin ich mit -ng nicht mehr zufrieden. sry (ich weiß du hast viel zeit investiert)
<tux21b> nö, ich war ja bis jetzt für -ng...
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, ich würde ja nichts sagen wenn du mal konkret werden würdest.  Aber du redest nur von imho und zu groß und nicht geeignet
<tux21b> ok. keine diskussion. apollo13 ich helfe dir bei -prod und ignoriere -ng völlig. punkt
<EnTeQuAk> alles so meta aussagen mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann
<apollo13> faszinierend, mal ne eindeutige aussage *scnr*
<tux21b> apollo13: da staunst du, was? ;)(
<EnTeQuAk> die ich gern sehen will
<EnTeQuAk> ich staune da nämlich nicht denn das habe ich schon oft gehört von dir
<EnTeQuAk> ganz ehrlich
<apollo13> tux21b: jupp :þ
<tux21b> nö, ich wollte bis jetzt immer bei -ng was machen und war mit -ng halt nie zufrieden...
<tux21b> (und ich hab ja auch unter anderem eine art so-clone für -ng geschrieben)
<EnTeQuAk> ich fänds halt schön wenn du deine ideen und gedanken mal außnahmsweise nicht für dich behalten würdest
<tux21b> hmm?
<apollo13> aber warum so unperformant? ich meins du kritisierst etwas und dabei hast du es selbst unperformant geschrieben (imo)
<EnTeQuAk> wenn du mal aktiv bist höre ich dich nur meckern, wenn du code schreibst hat der nichts mit deinem gemeckere zu tun
<EnTeQuAk> was soll ich also von der kritik halten?
<tux21b> von mir aus ignorieren, aber für mich hat sich -ng erledigt
<EnTeQuAk> okay, dann nochmal in freundlich: Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen was dir an -ng stinkt? Ich habe vor es weiterzuführen und wenn du etwas hast freue ich mih über Gedankenaustausch
<tux21b> apollo13: btw, hast du irgendwo ein gutes dump von prod um realistisch testen zu können?
<apollo13> tux21b: ja, wende dich vertrauensvoll an ente, auf seinem server liegt nen halbwegs aktueller
<apollo13> sonst kann ich oder er auch nen neuen ziehen
<tux21b> halbwegs aktuell reicht
<EnTeQuAk> geb ich dir sofort
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, komst du auf ubuntu_de@webshox rauf?
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: wie gesagt, aus den oben genannten gründen glaube ich nicht dass es ubuntuusers.de ablösen kann. das ist meine meinung, ich hab ich hab keinen beweis dafür. herausfinden kannst du das erst beim deployen wenn es fertig ist :/
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: ubuntu_de_inyoka.sql
<tux21b> ?
<EnTeQuAk> wo bistn du jetz?
<tux21b> in ~/
<EnTeQuAk> auf ubuntu_de@webshox.org?
<EnTeQuAk> ah jupp
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, exakt
<tux21b> ja, hast du ja gesagt :)
<tux21b> danke dir :)
<apollo13> tux21b: ist aber groß ;)
<apollo13> jags durch gunzip^^
<EnTeQuAk> den such-index zum dump kann ich nicht anbieten weil er kaputt ist
<EnTeQuAk> da hat rsync irgendwie scheiße gebaut
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, okay, dann muss ich leider deine aussage bzgl. ng ignorieren
<EnTeQuAk> so, mal btw was ganz anderes während alle noch da sind
<EnTeQuAk> nächsten Monat sind Webteamleiterwahlen
<EnTeQuAk> jeder geht mal in sich und überlegt ob er das machen möchte
<EnTeQuAk> und ob er es kann
<tux21b> ich find du machst das gut EnTeQuAk, auch wenn es nicht einfach ist :)
<EnTeQuAk> ich werde aber nicht mehr als TL antreten, punkt.  Ich will und muss mein RL in den Griff bekommen
 * maix findet auch dass du das gut machst
<EnTeQuAk> danke
<swege> schade, hätte sonst garnicht lange überlegen müssen wem ich meine stimme gebe, aber unfreiwillig sollst du es natürlich auch nicht machen
 * MarkusH ist auch der Meinung, dass EnTeQuAk das gut macht :)
<EnTeQuAk> grr
<EnTeQuAk> :D
<EnTeQuAk> wie gesagt, jeder kehrt in sich.  Ich werde am Ende des Monats nen Thread dazu öffnen
<EnTeQuAk> ab 06. Dezember ist Wahl
<swege> rein interessehalber, wielange bist du schon TL?
<EnTeQuAk> sodass wir am 22. Dec nen neuen TL haben
<EnTeQuAk> swege, 2 Jahre
<swege> das braucht wohl schon einiges durchhaltevermögen, da kann man dir nicht böse sein auch mal pause zu machen
<EnTeQuAk> also ich habe kein Problem damit TL zu machen
<EnTeQuAk> aber ich werde entweder entwickeln oder TL
<MarkusH> dann kein TL ;)
<MarkusH> gerade nochmal ne frage, nichts zum thema webteam
<MarkusH> webshox.org:57000 ------ privater server ---VPN-VERBINGUND-- client
<EnTeQuAk> hä?
<MarkusH> wie bekomme ich hin, das ich vom client auf webshox.org:57000 connecte, aber eine Firewall dazwischen hängt
<tux21b> MarkusH: das ist ein privater ssh server von ente, also  nichts mit vpn und nichts mit port 57000
<apollo13> tux21b: das ist anders gemeint
<EnTeQuAk> auf 57000 läuft znc
<apollo13> 57000 ist wahrscheinlich znc
<EnTeQuAk> genau
<tux21b> ah, ok :)
<MarkusH> ich will also den privaten server als "proxy", "tunnel" nutzen
<apollo13> und wo ist das problem=
<apollo13> s/=/?
<EnTeQuAk> ssh proxy, fertig
<apollo13> nunja
<MarkusH> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html funktioniert nicht
<apollo13> im prinzip die default route aufs vpn und fertig
<EnTeQuAk> ich hab kein vpn aufm server falls du das meinst
<apollo13> MarkusH: doch tut es, du machst es scheinbar falsch
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: nö, aber er zwischen pirvatem server und client (scheinbar)
<EnTeQuAk> achso
<MarkusH> apollo13: genau
<MarkusH> dann müsste ich doch via localhost:2000 die connection bekommen ?
<MarkusH> bzw. zu webshox connecten können, klappt aber nicht
<apollo13> kA, wie schaut der ssh befehl aus?
<MarkusH> ssh -f user@personal-server.com -L 2000:personal-server.com:25 -N
<apollo13> was soll :25 dort?
<MarkusH> bzw ssh -f -L 3000:talk.google.com:5222 home -N
<MarkusH> was aufs gleiche herauskommt
<EnTeQuAk> so, ich hau mich vorn DVD Player… morgen Früh ab 08:00 gibts Log im Forum dann mit Zusammenfassung
<apollo13> was hat das mit znc zu tun?
<MarkusH> das ist ein beispiel 
<apollo13> MarkusH: glaub mir, ich kenn ssh
<MarkusH> muss ich mit ifconfig die default route noch verbiegen
<apollo13> aber interessant ist was du ausgeführt hast
<apollo13> nö, bei ssh brauchst keine default route
<MarkusH> ssh -f -L 8080:webshox.org:57000 nas@10.11.12.1 -N
<MarkusH> ist genau das, was ich eingegeben habe
<apollo13> 10.11.12.1 == privater server?
<MarkusH> ja
<MarkusH> vpn-verbindung
<MarkusH> über port 500
<tux21b> MarkusH: dann wird bei dir localhost:8080 über deinen privaten server auf webshox.org:570000 weitergeleitet
<apollo13> und von dort kannst du webshox.org pingen etc?
<apollo13> wenn ja, so wie tux21b sagte
<MarkusH> ja, ping geht
<apollo13> der ssh login auch? dann sollte alles gehen
<apollo13> außer du hast ne firewall zwischen 10.11.12.1 und webshox.org
<MarkusH> ja, cert-based-auth
<MarkusH> apollo13: nein, das läuft
<tux21b> und was passiert wenn du "telnet localhost 8080" eingibst (bei dir lokal, nachdem du (in einem anderen terminal) den ssh befehl eingegeben hast)
<MarkusH> Connected to localhost
<apollo13> schaut ja gut aus
<MarkusH> ja, jetzt, von zu hause
<MarkusH> aber aus der uni gings nicht
<apollo13> mann…
<apollo13> dort wos geht können wir dir wohl schwer helfen
<MarkusH> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8080          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      28226/ssh
<apollo13> MarkusH: uninteressant
<MarkusH> das stand aber in der uni genau so da
<apollo13> uninteressant
<MarkusH> hmm
<apollo13> was war und was sein könnte können wir nicht sagen wenn du es nicht reproduzieren kannst
<apollo13> das läuft auf raten raus und das lass ich lieber sein
<MarkusH> ich versuchs morgen nochmal
<tux21b> kurze frage: gibts fürs wiki generell feature requests?
<MarkusH> tux21b: http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/197
<tux21b> ok, das ist jetzt nicht gravierend ;)
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, apollo sein fork möchte gemerged werden glaube ich
<EnTeQuAk> oder eher euer beider fork ;)
<swege> damit muss ich dann wohl auch bald beschäftigen
<tux21b> EnTeQuAk: die sharding extension von sqlalchemy ist zwar nett, aber wohl auch nicht die ideale lösung. aber ein paar änderungen am model (z.b. page_history kann man aber imho übernehmen)
<swege> aber wenn tux unser "merge sklave" ist kann er das gerne übernehmen :P
<tux21b> apollo13: was kann dein fork eigentlich? :)
<apollo13> tux21b: das was du gemacht hast + fixes, dass es wirklich geht
<tux21b> ui. die fixes schau ich mir auch noch durch :D
<tux21b> aber aktuelle probleme im wiki sind: _image, wiki/object_list und manche parser macros, oder?
<MarkusH> tux21b: afaik ja
<apollo13> tux21b: @__image siehe webteam ml
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: MarkusH * a050bc8a2a14:5018 (2 files in 2 dirs): removed needless JavaScrip plaintext from forum-preview this patch should fixes #198 as well: clicking "preview" on posting in forum, should use a ...
<swege> gute nacht
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-09
<EnTeQuAk> moin
<EnTeQuAk> tux21b, jupp, das sind so ziemlich die Probleme im Wiki
<MarkusH> moin EnTeQuAk
<MarkusH> ping mich bitte mal eben ;)
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, ping
<MarkusH> danke
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #159 (Hochgeladene Bilder im Wiki werden nicht gelistet) reopened <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/159#comment:8>
<EnTeQuAk> pid, ping
<EnTeQuAk> hey kamaze, wie gehts dir und den projekt?
<kamaze> hey
<kamaze> welches?
<EnTeQuAk> wz2100
<EnTeQuAk> warst du doch oder nich?
<kamaze> Ja
<kamaze> ich bin da eher nur noch spectator
<EnTeQuAk> aso
<kamaze> der den server stellt
<kamaze> läuft alles und den devs lasse ich ihren lauf
<kamaze> ich betätige mich porogrammiertechnisch z.Z. in www.opengbh.net
<EnTeQuAk> ah jo
<EnTeQuAk> gta ;)
<apollo13> das war lustig, vor allem mit den panzern :)
<EnTeQuAk> jupp
<EnTeQuAk> ich will gta als mmorpg!
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, http://www.jacobian.org/writing/buildbot/ci-is-hard/
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: I know
<apollo13> bzw schon gelesen
<kamaze_> EnTeQuAk: prinzipell mit dem entsprechenden know-how möglich
<EnTeQuAk> ich will heißt hier, kamaze_, mach mal :D
<kamaze_> es ist schon spaßig genug n-Pedestrians zu simulieren, ohne das ein client oder der server abkackt
<kamaze_> wobei n auch >= 10^4 sein kann
<kamaze_> je nach größe
<kamaze_> wir haben dafür auch schon den idialen test-case
<kamaze_> wir wollen unter anderem ne zombie-mod machen. Gegen horden von zombis kämpfen, in GTA2 manier
<kamaze_> multiplayer
<EnTeQuAk> yea
<pid> EnTeQuAk: pong
<EnTeQuAk> pid, klappts mit inyoka@arch?
<pid> bisher nicht. hatten hier nicht noch ein paar mehr arch?
<pid> hab aber festgestellt, dass fab auch mit python2.7 aus dem aur kompiliert ist
<EnTeQuAk> ja, ich hba arch ;)
<EnTeQuAk> pid, ich füre `bootstrap.py` händisch mit python2.7
<EnTeQuAk> aus
<pid> das hast du im ordner über dem repo liegen?
<pid> "python2.7 bootstrap.py inyoka-sandbox/requirements.txt ." gibt dann absolut keine ausgabe, ich lande einfach direkt wieder in der eingabe
<EnTeQuAk> ja
<EnTeQuAk> python2.7 bootstrap.py -r inyoka-sandbox/requirements.txt .
<EnTeQuAk> das -r nicht vergessen
<pid> öhm, das bootstrap.py hat bei mir 0 byte, stell ich grad fest..
<EnTeQuAk> rof
<EnTeQuAk> l
<pid> das sollte doch eigentlich das bootstrap.py aus dem hauptverzeichnis sein, oder?
<pid> ok, in hg wird das gar nicht angezeigt :>
<EnTeQuAk> python inyoka-sandbox/make-bootstrap.py > bootstrap.py
<EnTeQuAk> python bootstrap.py -r inyoka-sandbox/requirements.txt
<EnTeQuAk> und nen punkt dahinter ,)
<EnTeQuAk> und python2.7 bei dir wohl
<EnTeQuAk> ich hab bei mir ja /usr/bin/python auf py27 umgebogen, daher ist be imir eh alles io
<pid> ok, mit dem script aus dem extra-ordner klappt es jetzt ^^
<EnTeQuAk> achso, wir reden ja von ng stimmt ja :D
<EnTeQuAk> joa, is ja in extra das script stimmt
<EnTeQuAk> so, bin af
<EnTeQuAk> k
<pid> ok, mal gucken, ob das hier dann alles hinhaut
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, tux21b: ganz ehrlich finde ich die dependencies von Inyoka-NG noch menschlich, beim durchgucken der Liste fällt mir auf Anhieb erstmal keine lib auf die unnötig wäre (okay, flickzeug…)
<EnTeQuAk> viel kleiner ist die liste bei -prod auch nicht
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, ping
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: plong?
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, was hällst du von Beaker?
<apollo13> die muppets kann man nur lieben
<EnTeQuAk> beaker caching mein ich ;)
<apollo13> nie verwendet
<EnTeQuAk> ok
<apollo13> aber http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2008/05/avoiding-dogpile-effect.html klingt gut
<apollo13> die wissen zumindest was das ist^^
<EnTeQuAk> joa
<EnTeQuAk> wow in Django 1.4 fliegen viele deprecated dinge raus
 * EnTeQuAk überlegt gerade
<EnTeQuAk> was übrig bleiben würde wenn man inyoka-ng in django umsetzen würde ;)
<MarkusH> nabend
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: jede Menge Arbeit
<EnTeQuAk> hehe
<EnTeQuAk> besides that
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: von django leicht angetan?
<apollo13> moment ip wechseln geh und weiter laden tu
<apollo13> re
<EnTeQuAk> ich hab die nacht ein wenig über tux seine aussagen nachgedacht
<apollo13> und?
<EnTeQuAk> unsicher, aber vllt. ist django nicht so schlecht wie ich immer hoffe das es das ist
<EnTeQuAk> ich persönlich finde zwar das in django komischer und teils hässlicher code steckt
<EnTeQuAk> aber…
<EnTeQuAk> ich bin unsicher ob inyoka-ng mehr framework oder mehr app ist
<EnTeQuAk> aber wenn wir django verwenden werden wir auch auf dependencies angewiesen sein, und wenn wir zweitausend django-apps verwenden
<EnTeQuAk> ich glaube das nimmt sich nicht, was denkst du?
<apollo13> joah dependency mäßig wird sich nicht viel ändern
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: wie viel Aufwand siehst du darin, -ng auf django zu portieren ?
<apollo13> die frage die sich eher stellt: was erhoffst du dir davon
<EnTeQuAk> nichts
<apollo13> denn wenn du das machst kannst du inyoka.ng komplett kübeln
<apollo13> seis forms tests etc…
<EnTeQuAk> ich denke immernoch nicht das django alles bietet was wir brauchen
<MarkusH> dann sollten wir bei SQLAlchemy bleiben
<apollo13> MarkusH: es geht um mehr als sa
<EnTeQuAk> mir gefällt ganz im besonderen django's dispatching stuff nicht
<apollo13> url dispatching?
<EnTeQuAk> urlpattern zeugs
<EnTeQuAk> subdomains gibts nicht
<EnTeQuAk> etc pp
<EnTeQuAk> da finde ich inyoka-ng z.B. genial :)
<EnTeQuAk> das orm ist cool, besonders die router find ich geil
<EnTeQuAk> mit aggregations werde ich mich jedoch nie anfreunden
 * EnTeQuAk hat grad plapperphase
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: ich brauch nen guten und einfachen webmailer
<EnTeQuAk> roundcube
<apollo13> ich fürchte mein provider kann kein imap
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich roundcube wohl chrooten müsst
<MarkusH> so
<MarkusH> ich bin weiter lernen
<MarkusH> bis denne
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 5504cf2d2083:1751 (2 files in 2 dirs): fixed and completed search api docs
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: http://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/14507 :)
<EnTeQuAk> wtfh, mehr code raus als rein
<EnTeQuAk> sehr gut :)
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: allerdings ist das verhalten emuliert
<apollo13> (zumindest zur zeit noch
<EnTeQuAk> wird also nicht an die db weitergereicht
<apollo13> kann ja sqlite nicht ;)
<EnTeQuAk> :D
<EnTeQuAk> btw, ich glaube finally cherrypy is dead ;)
<apollo13> aber gut der dataloss durch django wie er vorher war ist dann weg
<apollo13> und da ich default protect hab auf pg ist das dann schon mal cool
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/8896 lass dir was einfallen^^
<EnTeQuAk> hrm
<apollo13> nen funktionierender patch wäre schon viel wert ;)
<apollo13> dann können andere daran weiterarbeiten
<EnTeQuAk> ma überlegen
<apollo13> problem ist halt, was ist die aktuelle base domain etc…
<apollo13> gut da könnte man sich mit contrib.sites behelfen
<apollo13> und mit requestsite vergleichen
<apollo13> dann hat man die passende subdomain
<apollo13> (django ist ja durchs SITE_ID an ne domain gebunden)
<apollo13> dann noch den url pattern erweitern: url("bla/blub", my_view, name="apo", subdomain="yyy"
<apollo13> reverse fixen und fertig ;)
<apollo13> site lookups sind eh auch noch cached, von daher
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: äh wer hat den canonical logbot hier reingesetzt?
<EnTeQuAk> kA
<EnTeQuAk> der is von ubuntu-eu
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: nein
<EnTeQuAk> glaub ich
<EnTeQuAk> aso?
